# "Now, Rigo Arriving"



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The above is the announcement given in seagoing military services whenever personnel arrive for duty onboard a ship. Rigo came home today safe and sound (despite DC rush hour traffic) in fine style.

We have already been introduced to the wash rack, have taken a quick walk around the property, have figured out that no, the automatic waterer doesn't bite, and that all the folks we have met so far are really nice


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations, he's beautiful!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Uh we need more pics!!! You can't tease us with one photo of a gorgeous grey face!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Let's try this one...

More tomorrow..promise.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

congrats he's a beaut!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's very gorgeous! Glad he made it home safe .


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty boy!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Very handsome boy! Glad everything went smooth!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Vids vice photos...didn't have a lot of handy hands today

Rigo had not had turnout in nearly 48 hours. I let him loose in a our large indoor to walk and play. Since he is still in quarantine he can't get out with the "crew" as yet.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Third vid: 




AS I post this the vid was still processing so if it errors out just give it another couple of minutes.

That door he is looking out of goes to the parking lot and to the right of the door is a large turnout field, referred to as the big boy's field, where 90% of the geldings on property are turned out. He was watching them play.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

*More Pics*

As the title indicates


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

What a handsome boy! Quite apparent he made a safe journey, and is both healthy and happy


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That's one nice sized arena. It looks like he is settling in well. He's a handsome fellow.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

*drools* He's SO handsome! I'm jelly! o.o


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am very pleased with him. I can't do a lot with him at the moment as he is barefoot, his fronts only by about 4 weeks so he is a little tender footed though sound. Due to being barefoot his feet aren't in the greatest shape; they are short and ragged. He was supposed to get shod today but the type of shoe my farrier wants to use, a glue on version, isn't one he stocks so they have to order them. I have to go out of town this weekend so it will be next Wednesday before he has shoes.

In any case, I rode him yesterday to get rid of my "first ride at home" jitters in our large indoor..freshly graded and soft . When I first tried to mount from the block he circled it like wagons lining up for war. I didn't fuss, just tucked the reins behind the irons and free lunged him, just kept him moving but I let him pick the pace; (he cantered most of it) for about 10 mins just to get rid of the excess energy. When I went to mount again he took one step forward so I got back down (I had only gotten one foot in the iron) and backed him about 30 steps. The next try he stood nice and still. We just walked around and trotted a little..nothing strenuous. We have kids at camp at the barn so they were running around, yelling, talking loud, jumping off the bleachers and he looked but didn't spook or shy. He got hit in the chest when one of our kamikaze birds flew up from the ground and he didn't even tense. He walked past a very large and loud tractor, that had a huge drag attached, that was parked only a couple of feet from the barn door and he walked past it and into the barn without even looking at it.

He has been home for four days and already has developed quite the following. He is very sweet with everyone and enjoys poking his head over his door to greet anyone that walks by...especially if they stop for a poll scratch with some sort of treat in hand ..he is not a dumb horse.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Rigo has been home three weeks. He now has shoes all around, has had his teeth floated and we had our first official lesson on the 4th. He has become a barn favorite with his personality..he is most definitely a people horse, and is as gentle as a lamb with the little kids. While he head butts me and practically knocks me over (think of being pushed by a greyhound bus), he just taps his nose on the little kids. I hate to think just how many pounds of carrots he is getting when I am not there


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I absolutely love that indoor arena! it reminds me of back home in France when I rode. I love that style of arena. Great to see he is doing so well! looking forwards to seeing more videos and photos.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

That is our smaller indoor arena which is the same size as a legal large dressage arena.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Lovely horse! He looks wonderful!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Updated pic...5 weeks and 1 day:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I so see you, Tlkng1 dressed to the nines with Rigo impeccably groomed and tacked up following the hounds.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I loooooove his color!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy you have there!!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning! Subbing for more droolworthy progress. :wink:


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Chevaux said:


> I so see you, Tlkng1 dressed to the nines with Rigo impeccably groomed and tacked up following the hounds.


Sorry Chevaux...he is a dressage horse  Our first schooling show, on home grounds, is in about 3 and a half weeks.

And yes, he WILL be groomed and presented in the best way I can do it.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, I guess that would work too:-|


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He is STUNNING .


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Today's post ride; pre-dinner pic


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

New pic .

The ribbons on the stall are from our first show effort this past weekend.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

tlkng1 said:


> Updated pic...5 weeks and 1 day:


 He's stunning!


----------

